# LED lights



## Amajoy (Sep 16, 2015)

I am thinking about getting a plant light for Dezzi's enclosure to help the plants (oregano already died, aloe is still going strong). I have seen great reviews on LED plant lights but I was wondering if LEDs would be bad for torts?


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Sep 16, 2015)

I've thought about this myself. Most LED grow lights are coloured very specifically for plant growth, so they make enclosures look weird (red/purpley). I don't know how tortoises would do living under those conditions (substrate may look edible).


----------



## Yelloweyed (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm using several 6500k LEDs and haven't noticed an adverse effect. Plenty of bright light without the extra heat. Ambient temps are maintained with a CHE on a thermostat. I don't have an UVB bulb because they go outside several times a week.


----------



## D1105 (Sep 16, 2015)

Yelloweyed said:


> I'm using several 6500k LEDs and haven't noticed an adverse effect. Plenty of bright light without the extra heat. Ambient temps are maintained with a CHE on a thermostat. I don't have an UVB bulb because they go outside several times a week.



Could you post a link to the LED lights you have? I have a spare 48-60" LED light that I was thinking about adding to my tortoise tank to add more light in the dark room. This was my first light setup for my saltwater tank, but quickly replaced it with a Reef capable full spectrum LED lights (3W vs. 1W) when I added corals.

It seems too bright but it runs cool.....I'm still debating if I should use it instead of it going to waste...
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0032536R4/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Yelloweyed (Sep 16, 2015)

Sure. Costco had them on sale for $25.

Feit Electric LED Utility Shop Light

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LFAY5SM/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

It is bright but not bad. It brightens up the enclosure like the sun.


----------



## leigti (Oct 18, 2015)

I am interested in LED lights to add some light to my enclosures also. I have read in other thread so that 6500 K is the spectrum to go for. I would be interested to know if people are using these in their tortoise enclosure and how it is working. I don't want to do anything to hurt the tortoise I just want more light without adding more heat.


----------



## wellington (Oct 18, 2015)

Yelloweyed said:


> I'm using several 6500k LEDs and haven't noticed an adverse effect. Plenty of bright light without the extra heat. Ambient temps are maintained with a CHE on a thermostat. I don't have an UVB bulb because they go outside several times a week.


How big is their enclosure? I would think if too small of enclosure it would be too bright for the eyes? I'm only familiar with LED and coral tanks. I worry about the brightness in too small of enclosures.


----------



## leigti (Oct 18, 2015)

Yelloweyed said:


> I'm using several 6500k LEDs and haven't noticed an adverse effect. Plenty of bright light without the extra heat. Ambient temps are maintained with a CHE on a thermostat. I don't have an UVB bulb because they go outside several times a week.


You haven't noticed any change of behavior in your tortoises? What kind of tortoises do you have?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 19, 2015)

I also used LED lighting in my indoor enclosure. Loved it and never saw negative side effects. The plants grew wonderfully, the tortoises were active and it provided great light without the extra heat.

My LED was the small bulb style that I used in a clamp lamp fixture.


----------



## leigti (Oct 19, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> I also used LED lighting in my indoor enclosure. Loved it and never saw negative side effects. The plants grew wonderfully, the tortoises were active and it provided great light without the extra heat.
> 
> My LED was the small bulb style that I used in a clamp lamp fixture.


Thanks. I think that's what I'm going to do too.


----------

